# XOXO Cobia & Kings Tournament



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The Ken Stabler XOXO Cobia & Kings Tournament will have a Pensacola weigh station at Day Break Marina just for the Pcola crowd.

The weigh-in will be broadcast live -- by some serious magic Darryl Wheatly has up his sleeve -- back to the main site at the Wharf.

Also, talked to the tourney director for the Saltwater Series and if you're entered in that event you can bring cobia over by truck not boat and still be eligible for the extra $10,000.

The XOXO is the first big king event up here with a $2,500 first prize for king and cobia plus a shot at an extra $20,000 if you pay the$10 a day fee for the SaltwaterSeries.

Thanks to the guys at Day Break for letting us be down there. I hope to see some big ones brought in.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Joe, where can I find out more about this tourney? Like dates and stuff.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Shane,

I spoke with Darryl Wheatley yesterday about this. If you'd like to chat give me a call. 723-8834


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The tournament is April 25-26 w/ a Captain's meeting on the 24th at the Wharf (Live Bait I believe.)


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Is anybody planning on fishing this?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

I would like to, but we'll fishing down south.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If we get 5 or 6 boats to commit to a Pensacola weigh-in we'll be doing it at Daybreak.

$400 entry fee for $2,500 for king and same for the cobia. And you can win up to $10,000 for just one cobia and $20,000 for a king if you enter the Saltwater Series which is just $10 a day per angler.

If you have any questions, call me at (850) 516-0709 or call Darryl Wheatly (tournament director) at 251-233-3414.



http://www.xoxofoundation.com/



http://www.redsnapperworldchampionship.com/SWS/index.cfm


----------

